
Covid-19: The Real Reason Cult.fit Fired 1000 Employees - dsr12
https://medium.com/@sundeepg93/covid-19-the-real-reason-cult-fit-fired-its-employees-46840369d30
======
cratermoon
"ALL of the profits made ARE NOT a result of the business theories structured
by the board, there’s something extra employees do, that they are not
contractually obligated to — that leads to a portion of these profits. And
this surplus effort of employees is never recognized and financially
acknowledged"

So they rehashed Marx's surplus value of labor. Nice.

